# Female Seeds - White Widow x Big Bud {SCROG}



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have 6 WW x BB in an RDWC setup under 2,000w Magnum XXXL's, House & Garden nutrients, CO2 & water chiller. You can click the links in my signature to see my 1st grow that yielded 1,007gr. I'm going to attempt to double that on this grow using the SCROG technique.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 26, 2012)

These are clones. They veg'd under 250w CFL for 2 weeks and then I moved them in to the DWC setup 3 weeks ago. So . . . These plants were cut from the mother 5 weeks ago.


----------



## knitz01 (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW how the f do u guys get your clones to grow so fast????? how big of clones u cut? 12inches LOL


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 26, 2012)

Greay choice of strain and great choice of technique.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 27, 2012)

knitz01 said:


> WOW how the f do u guys get your clones to grow so fast????? how big of clones u cut? 12inches LOL


Taking a bigger cutting does produce a bigger clone. I think these were all 6-8" cuttings that I put in a bubble bucket under 250w cfl for 2 weeks. The root growth was sick!!!


----------



## RL420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey, im growing this strain too, love your first thread great stuff


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 27, 2012)

-Subscribed


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are my latest pics. I flipped to 12/12 this past Sunday.


----------



## Lovegun (Feb 1, 2012)

Zo zweeet duude!

Love your pruning tech, made me inspired 


Brake a stem!


----------



## iamaaror (Feb 1, 2012)

You should have veg'd them a few more weeks and really filled out that screen. Shit you could pull 6-7 p's doing that.


----------



## RL420 (Feb 1, 2012)

this may sound dumb, so forgive me, but whats the actual purpose of the screen? I mean i get that you pull nodes into the screen but how does it yield more than tying branches down or other techniques


----------



## iamaaror (Feb 2, 2012)

RL420 said:


> this may sound dumb, so forgive me, but whats the actual purpose of the screen? I mean i get that you pull nodes into the screen but how does it yield more than tying branches down or other techniques


You are supposed to veg the plant for long enough so that it fills up the whole screen, and when you flip to flower all the buds grow upward at the same level, so they all receive full amount of light, thus increasing yield. Well that's the theory anyway.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 2, 2012)

iamaaror said:


> You should have veg'd them a few more weeks and really filled out that screen. Shit you could pull 6-7 p's doing that.


I have vegged them for 3 weeks already. In 2-3 weeks that screen will be full. I'm already worried they may be too crowded.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 2, 2012)

RL420 said:


> this may sound dumb, so forgive me, but whats the actual purpose of the screen? I mean i get that you pull nodes into the screen but how does it yield more than tying branches down or other techniques


I'm using the SCROG method. Don't listen to iamaaror - if you veg until the screen is 100% full you have vegged for too long and when they flower the light won't penetrate the canopy.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Screen of Green or more commonly known as ScrOG method, is a technique used mainly by 
growers who have limited vertical space and also by growers with low level of lighting, such as flouro's, 
small wattage HPS and HID lights. The screens are usually made in a rectangular shape, 
although other shapes can also be used with good success. The ScrOG method can be used with 
hydroponic or organic plants, seeds and also the more commonly used for this method, clones. 
The main goal of using the ScrOG method is to have more area of lighting available to the plant or plants, 
usually resulting in more potent buds and higher yields. The ScrOG method is best used by novice and 
experienced growers, a good knowledge of pruning and training is required. 

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/scrog-screen-green-t540.html


----------



## iamaaror (Feb 2, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> I'm using the SCROG method. Don't listen to iamaaror - if you veg until the screen is 100% full you have vegged for too long and when they flower the light won't penetrate the canopy.


I never said fill the screen 100%. I just think you could have done with another week trying work the plants towards the middle of the screen. I am building my first SCROG at the moment, it's all very exciting.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 3, 2012)

iamaaror said:


> *You are supposed to veg the plant for long enough so that it fills up the whole screen*, and when you flip to flower all the buds grow upward at the same level, so they all receive full amount of light, thus increasing yield. Well that's the theory anyway.


I think that's 100% there iamaaror !!!


----------



## wiimb (Feb 3, 2012)

Subbed!!!!!!! Looking awesome matey, cant wait


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 3, 2012)

nice , whats she smoke like?


----------



## wiimb (Feb 3, 2012)

lovely lol heavy stone think couch lock as well lol


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 8, 2012)

Begining of week #2 of flower.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 8, 2012)

And another


----------



## mtxdemon (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats brah!! really nice plants!!

What brand of nutrients Are you using in your system?

I really wanna make scrog in my plants but let me ask, I already have 6 buckets and 1 reservoir looks like yours buckets, but how do you clean your buckets?
Because I'm using the Fox Farm nutrients and special in the flowering time i will need to wash all the buckets between 2 or 3 weeks to remove totally the salt built 
How do you wash your buckets with the scrog screen? Maybe I'm really dumb could be just remove the scrog screen but I'm thinking always with I remove the screen will be not a good idea correct?

Have FUN E GOOD BUDZ man!!


----------



## RL420 (Feb 8, 2012)

You seeing any bud formations yet? Mine stopped stretching and are now budding full-time, they are on day 12 flowering. Your babies look amazing aswel


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 12, 2012)

mtxdemon said:


> Congrats brah!! really nice plants!!
> 
> What brand of nutrients Are you using in your system?
> 
> ...


I use the complete House & Garden line of nutes. I don't worry about salt build up with the H&G nutes. I just do a reservoir change every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## wiimb (Feb 12, 2012)

dawg, you are going to have some lovely fat kola's come harvest pal, i can guartee you that


----------



## RL420 (Feb 12, 2012)

will take some pics tonight, looking real sexy


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 14, 2012)

Beginning of week #3of 12/12


----------



## taekwondoguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Real nice brother glad i waited to comment b/c I was gonna tell u to veg them longer to fill in middle of screen but I can see its filling in nicely now, your going to have an amazing harvest bro I can already tell.


----------



## RL420 (Feb 15, 2012)

wheres the bud formation shots?!!?


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 15, 2012)

Checkout the 24hr growth. 

Taken tonight

Last night


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 15, 2012)

No buds yet. The white hairs have just sprouted. They have been in 12/12 for about 16 days now.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 16, 2012)

How do you like my new Pot Machine?!?

Day 17 of flower - 

I did some major fan leaf removal, pruning, LST & general makeover of my SCROG today. I spent the last several hours making changes




1)Before

2) After

3) I also cleaned the undergrowth. That was a real bitch! The screen is only 12" above the top of the buckets. I know it looks like its a lot more. 

4) And hung some FlashGro fabric. I am now throwing 2k Watts in a 4x4 instead of all over a 8x8 room!

I think I just doubled my lumens! I also hung a socket for a vertical 400w HPS. Once they stretch a little I'm going to drop it in the middle. Should help a lot !!! I hope. LOL

Ya'll free free to throw me some +rep !!!


----------



## permat (Feb 17, 2012)

Subbed. Looks good!


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm on about Day 18 of 12/12. I veg'd for about 3 weeks. I'm wondering when these girls are going to stretch? I hope soon. Very soon. I need to fill out this screen and then drop in the 400w HPS vertical. 

When does the stretch usually occur? Week 4/5?


----------



## wiimb (Feb 17, 2012)

when my ww xbb strecthed it ws in the first 2 weeks of flower


----------



## RL420 (Feb 17, 2012)

wiimb said:


> when my ww xbb strecthed it ws in the first 2 weeks of flower


same with mine, they took off shortly then stopped around day 15


----------



## raindog (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Dawg, Saw you on the HG thread and came over to check out your SCROG. Nice work here!! Amazing girth on your clones! If these were my strain three of these plants would totally fill the 4x4 after the bolt. 
I think the trick with Scrog is hitting the precise time in veg and the amount of plants..dialing it in as they say, don't you think?. I clear out all the below leaf and minor side branches right from the get go in 12/12. Have you tried taking off the below vegetation earlier? This is my second grow so I am all about learning (hope to be this way on my 100th grow too). I figured I want my little clones to put all effort into getting long (and horizontal), of course this also takes away the energy derived from the leaves I remove. My first grow was testing out the different phenos and ended up with three I liked (out of ten Jack Flash #5 seeds) (one now!) Three plants in a 4x4 scrog produced 1.6lbs. filling the scrog 3/4. I have nine plants this time doing it as a full on scrog (w/2 weeks veg), not Flowering out three plants to evaluate potential as my first run was. Still too thick a canopy I think. I don't how Indica produces in a forest but from my first run with a Sativa cross the lower buds suffer. 

OMG 2000 watts! You are killing me! CO2 too. You can blast through any canopy! Ahh this is why the fat stems.. I see! Cheers! 
I'm hoping to get a bit over two pounds this run which will happen every 9.5 weeks. Although I started veging too early for the next run.. so 6 plants will be the 3rd run. 600 HPS in Magnum XXXL. 


I'm subbed! H&G rocks too.!


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 18, 2012)

This is also just my 2nd grow in hydro. Many years ago I grew some schwag in soil and yielded like basically nothing. This is my 1st SCROG so I'm still on the learning curve. I do plan on cleaning out the undergrowth a lot earlier next time around. 

I do have several reasons for growing all 6 plants instead of 2-3. With 6 plants my total reservoir is about 25-30 gallons. This allows for easier control of the PH, etc. I have the space, lights and the effort required is the same so I filled up my 6 site RDWC system. My 1st grow yielded 2lbs dry. My goal is to double that yield with this SCROG. 

I wasn't sure exactly when to flip to 12/12 but think I may have been pretty accurate on my timing. On my 1st grow I had a lot of stretch in weeks 2-3 and if this grow is similar the screen should fill out nicely. Although I'm concerned it will fill out too much. 

as far as temps go, my secret garden (click the My Secret Garden link in my signature to see my setup) is under the house which helps keep the temps down. I do know that I will have problems in the heat of the summer months (June, July & August). Currently my room temps never exceed 90 degrees which I know is a little warm but with the CO2 I haven't seen any adverse effects. The temp at canopy level is about 85-87 degrees. 

I also have added a 400w HPS vertical light in the garden as of yesterday. My (2) 6" Magnum XXXL's are mounted to the ceiling and are about 4' above the tops of the buckets and I cannot easily lower them. I think that with 2k watts in a 4x4' space that 36-48" above the plant canopy is still plenty of light. The vertical bulb was added to give lighting from the side. I hope to have a forest of colas and the vertical should help a lot. Checkout the attached pic taken last night. I'm loving the FlashGro fabric also. 

H&G nutes ROCK!!!


----------



## Bigz2277 (Feb 18, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> This is also just my 2nd grow in hydro. Many years ago I grew some schwag in soil and yielded like basically nothing. This is my 1st SCROG so I'm still on the learning curve. I do plan on cleaning out the undergrowth a lot earlier next time around.
> 
> I do have several reasons for growing all 6 plants instead of 2-3. With 6 plants my total reservoir is about 25-30 gallons. This allows for easier control of the PH, etc. I have the space, lights and the effort required is the same so I filled up my 6 site RDWC system. My 1st grow yielded 2lbs dry. My goal is to double that yield with this SCROG.
> 
> ...


Nice man, can't wait to see how the ladies react the the stronger light ^_^


----------



## Wilksey (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking awesome!

Can't wait to see some hot sexy bud pR0n.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 19, 2012)

great thread count me in pal..


----------



## buddt43 (Feb 19, 2012)

looking good!! im going for a 4x4 with a 600w scrog with 4 auto speed devil 2's
ill be happy to get 10 oz dry but im just aiming low so if i get more ill be surprised and if i get 10z then ill be happy even tho its on the low side for a 600w scrog


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 19, 2012)

Tonight' pic.


----------



## plateofpakora (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, that's... you've got a really beautiful thing going on here. I've never been compelled to comment, but you win. Sub'd.


----------



## jackmartin199030 (Mar 17, 2012)

Female X-Line White Widow X Big Bud Feminized cannabis seeds are the result of a cross between the infamous White Widow and the massive yielding Big Bud. Those people at Female Seeds are genius. Lower than average yield has always been one of the down sides of but worry no more.Like the Widow, Female X-Line White Widow X Big Bud Feminized marijuana is fairly easy to grow and is undemanding in the grow room. Be prepared to step up your odour control measures as shes quite a stinker.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 17, 2012)

jackmartin199030 said:


> Female X-Line White Widow X Big Bud Feminized cannabis seeds are the result of a cross between the infamous White Widow and the massive yielding Big Bud. Those people at Female Seeds are genius. Lower than average yield has always been one of the down sides of but worry no more.Like the Widow, Female X-Line White Widow X Big Bud Feminized marijuana is fairly easy to grow and is undemanding in the grow room. Be prepared to step up your odour control measures as shes quite a stinker.



No kidding the odor is off the charts! Also, when clipping/pruning the larger fan leaves it releases such a strong odor it causes my GF's eyes to burn and she can't stay in the grow room. I don't notice anything.

As for the yield . . . I have them in a SCROG and usually that will add 20-30% to the yield. I think it will average out. I'll post some pics of the girls in the next hour or so!


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is the last week of flower. I may need to let them go another 10-14 days. I dunno. we'll see.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is supposed to be the last week of flower. Depending on the color of the trich's etc., I may let the girls go another 10-14 days!


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 19, 2012)

OMFG!!! i think you have me sold on Scrog'ing!!! i have wanted to get into them bucket DWC grows fro a minute now. but i am still a little rookdawg!! only been growing for about a year. pulled 3 crops since August 11', got some aphid problem so i had to ditch my last grow or i would have probably have 1 more done. im digging that strain too!! how is the smoke? i heard of a few local growers growing Big Bud crosses. would it be safe to say that crossing Big Bud with almost anything will make it a super yielding plant. like if i were to cross a Big Bud with one of my favs that is a low to moderate yielding strain, would that essentially increase yield? im not looking to perform any breeding projects anytime soon, just basically thinking out loud...


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 22, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> This is supposed to be the last week of flower. Depending on the color of the trich's etc., I may let the girls go another 10-14 days!


Hey hydro...

The grow looks top notch....very good job...nitro..


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 25, 2012)

View attachment 2086543View attachment 2086544View attachment 2086545View attachment 2086546View attachment 2086547View attachment 2086548View attachment 2086549


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 25, 2012)

call me if u need help trimming smoking all that scissor hash


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like we have the same problem we got shitty ass camera's lol! i can't get a decent pics of my lady's unless i shut off all the lights and stand back about 5 feet. but i'm sure those girls are much prettier in person. nice job!


----------



## Ocho2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Your pictures of your grow are breathtaking :3. I ordered four white widow x big bud seeds from female seeds through Attitude two days ago. I am a newer grower but I just harvested and cured my first plant a couple weeks ago. Im using a small closet but I am so excited, and even more excited after seeing what you have :3. Ill have three going at once, and going to go with a 400w GPS that im getting . Subscribing, and great job ^_^.


----------



## Weed Demon (Mar 28, 2012)

Killer thread. I have 5 soil grows done and am switching to rdwc. Cruising for some tips and landed here.

Thanks for the great setup and pics, I will be putting the into use with some g13 powerskunk after I build my system. Going with 4 ea 5 gal buckets and a12 gal res all linked and recirculating.

What size air pump would be good for a four bucket system?


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 28, 2012)

If its an undercurrent system doesnt have to be strong. theres a guy on here. undercurrentdwc. check out his grow, no airstones in his right now


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 31, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Looks like we have the same problem we got shitty ass camera's lol! i can't get a decent pics of my lady's unless i shut off all the lights and stand back about 5 feet. but i'm sure those girls are much prettier in person. nice job!



Sorry...it's the cam on my iPhone!


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 31, 2012)

Weed Demon said:


> Killer thread. I have 5 soil grows done and am switching to rdwc. Cruising for some tips and landed here.
> 
> Thanks for the great setup and pics, I will be putting the into use with some g13 powerskunk after I build my system. Going with 4 ea 5 gal buckets and a12 gal res all linked and recirculating.
> 
> What size air pump would be good for a four bucket system?


I put in TWO air stones per 5 gal bucket and use a commercial pump like this:

http://compare.ebay.com/like/280739483674?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## phuzy (Apr 1, 2012)

DAayyuum!!  They grow so fast... YOu have a forest in there


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have them dried and in the jars. I got ( 5L jars about 90% full. Just shy of 4 LB's!!!


----------



## mtxdemon (Apr 13, 2012)

Dammm good man!!

CONGRATS!!

hahahha now you just need time to smoke all your weed hahahaha

ENJOY!!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 13, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> View attachment 2120426
> 
> 
> I have them dried and in the jars. I got ( 5L jars about 90% full. Just shy of 4 LB's!!!


Good job hydrodawg.....nice yield.........excellent..........nitro....


----------



## AKBud (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice job! Awesome yield as well! Bravo!


----------



## socialsmoker (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice grow and buds + rep


----------



## Cherrypoppa3886 (May 6, 2012)

Damn bro! mad reps doing hydro scrog. ive been researching scroggin and plan on trying it out on a few plants next grow. you had so many huge colas throughout that grow room. awesome! +++


----------



## Jimmy Neutron (Oct 8, 2012)

wow! planninh my scrog as wee speak


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome! We Want Smoke report


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 20, 2012)

Great yield dude. I am also doing a scrog with white widow. Is it ok to My grow on here so you guys can take a guess at my yield? My grow look very similar to your. Again great job!!!


----------



## bassgrowth (Dec 30, 2012)

hey im thinkin bout gettin some of these seeds, woudl you reccomend this strain for a commcerical grower and what pros cons does it have?


----------



## skunk8522 (Mar 11, 2013)

What ppm and Ph do these like the most


----------



## coronasmith (May 1, 2014)

Older thread but I had to say, Beautiful Grow and Huge Yield. I just popped the same bean myself and am looking forward to something new. 

I've contemplated scrog but I really like LST and Scrog seems time consuming. Is there much of a difference in yield with Scrog compared to LSTing the shit out of them?


----------



## RL420 (May 2, 2014)

coronasmith said:


> Older thread but I had to say, Beautiful Grow and Huge Yield. I just popped the same bean myself and am looking forward to something new.
> 
> I've contemplated scrog but I really like LST and Scrog seems time consuming. Is there much of a difference in yield with Scrog compared to LSTing the shit out of them?


Yes, Scrog produces many more tops in a shorter time frame with less stress imo.


----------



## neo12345 (May 3, 2014)

I agree with RL420. There is no reason why you can't do both though, you could lst them to start with whilst they are smaller and then install a screen. A screen is a lot less hassle than lst'ing when the plants get bigger imo. It can greatly reduce the number of plants needed too, which could be useful if you are limited in the number of plants you are allowed to grow.


----------

